# Neuer Bikeladen in Hannover



## wuesti_DH (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

es soll ein Bikeladen in Hannover-Misburg eröfnen, habt ihr da was von gehört?? Spezialisiert auf DH Dirt Dual 

Radmarken wie Nicolai,UMF,Alutech und diverse Parts vom Namenhaften Hersteller sollen hier zu finden sein wäre doch echt super oder


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi Thomas,
hatte auch shcon sowas gehört, wäre cool wenn sich mal wer melden könnte der weiß wo er ist und ob es ne HP gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuesti_DH (14. Oktober 2008)

Habe noch kein gesehen hier


----------



## wuesti_DH (14. Oktober 2008)

ich will endlich ein laden hier haben......sonst mach ich selber ein auf


----------



## Frorider Ben (14. Oktober 2008)

wuesti_DH schrieb:


> ich will endlich ein laden hier haben......sonst mach ich selber ein auf


fange dann als Mechaniker bei dir an


----------



## wuesti_DH (19. Oktober 2008)

mmmhhh wäre ne überlegung wert, aber würde es sich rentieren.


----------



## Frorider Ben (19. Oktober 2008)

wuesti_DH schrieb:


> mmmhhh wäre ne überlegung wert, aber würde es sich rentieren.



Gute frage, hier In alfeld Hildesheim, schon eher. Die Läden hier haben meist nur sachen für Tourenbiker und so.

Läden gibs hier ohne Ende die frei stehen.


----------



## enemy111 (21. Oktober 2008)

ich kenn in hannover nur am aegi " atbsports" 
haben specialized,lapierre,... da.. 
ganz ordentlich der laden da


----------



## stefan64 (21. Oktober 2008)

Den http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=51546&highlight=keha gibts auch noch in Hannover.
Hat sogar ne eigene Rubrik hier.


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Oktober 2008)

der Thomas wollte ja wissen ob jemand Ahnung von dem laden in Misburg hat


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Oktober 2008)

Also !
Es gibt in Misburg keinen Fahrradladen PUNKT
Wenn doch, hätte hier längst einer den Namen genannt.

Oder keiner kauft da
Oder keiner der hier schreibt kauft da
Oder
Oder
Oder

Alle kaufen bei Saikles, Conny,  ATB, BOC24, KEHA oder im Netz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (23. Oktober 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Also !
> Es gibt in Misburg keinen Fahrradladen PUNKT
> Wenn doch, hätte hier längst einer den Namen genannt.
> 
> ...



Hättest du oben gelesen dann hätteste dein Beitrag sparen können.
Es geht darum das einer aufmachen soll und der wüsti wissen wollte ob davon schon jemand weiß


----------



## tweetygogo (13. November 2008)

ATB ist zu TEUER und die haben auch nur schrotttt!


----------



## insider (13. November 2008)

du hast zwar geile Bikes in deinem Fotoalbum, von ATB aber keine Ahnung


----------



## JanikF. (22. November 2008)

und von ordentlichen parts anscheinend auch nicht^^


----------

